# The EARL model E ---- Any information ?



## Bentspokes (Jul 30, 2015)

Last week everyone was so helpful with information about my 1891 Victor model C bicycle. Here are some photos of another interesting bike. The head badge is marked--"The Earl Model E, A.D.Meiselbach, Milwaukee, Wis."
When I Google this, I find that Meiselbach had a bicycle factory in Milwaukee that employed 570 men and 40 boys. I can't find any photos or catalogs to determine the age of this bicycle, but I suspect it is near the turn of the century. The handlebars are wooden with cork grips. The bike is very light weight, The little leather case contains a small nickel air pump for the tires. In the past, it may have held a few small tools, too.
(Sorry, I had the photo of the badge vertical, but it flips horizontal when I post it--grrrrrrr.)


----------



## barracuda (Jul 30, 2015)

Neat chainring! I don't know much about your bike, but I'd say it looks like an up-to-date wheel with the latest improvements.






^^ The Glenwood, Iowa, Opinion-Tribune, 27 April 1899


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2015)

I suspect she is about 1895-6 super bike!!!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 31, 2015)

*Bentspokes ... more info for you .....*


........ patric







 *1899*


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2015)

Those crank arms are just like the ones on my Eclipse bicycle.


----------

